# C-45



## P.J. Sturges (Jul 1, 2016)

While waiting to see the Ford tri-motor "Tin Goose" at the Fitchburg Massachusetts airport a C-45 landed & I was able to get a few shots of her. I really liked the color scheme of this C-45 & had not seen one painted like this. I was not able to get pics of the interior as it was a privately owned aircraft & was parked in a secure area. Still, it was a treat to see.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Wildcat (Jul 2, 2016)

She's a beauty!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 2, 2016)

Great paint job


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 2, 2016)

Nice shots!


----------



## P.J. Sturges (Jul 2, 2016)

Thank you to all who replied.. I'm hoping the holiday weekend will bring in more vintage aircraft.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 2, 2016)

Nice one.


----------

